# Internet Advice for Cuernavaca



## MissThing (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi all. Am being offered an apartment in Cuernavaca. I work from my laptop and use Skype a few hours a day. Anyone know what the Internet access is like in Cuernavaca and which provider I should go with? Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

MissThing said:


> Hi all. Am being offered an apartment in Cuernavaca. I work from my laptop and use Skype a few hours a day. Anyone know what the Internet access is like in Cuernavaca and which provider I should go with? Thanks!


Internet access is good in Mexico. I would go with one of the cable providers rather than Telmex DSL. In all the tests I have seen Telmex is slower than cable. I get about 20 Mbps down and 1 Mbps up with Megacable.


----------



## wkramer (Feb 18, 2014)

IZZI (formerly Cablemas) is the way to go. You can get speeds of up to 100mbps. I have the 50mbps service and it is usually higher than that. In addition to Internet you can get TV and phone on one bill.

They are much more responsive than Telmex and have fewer problems.


----------

